
Why So Many Men Hate the Last Jedi but Can’t Agree on Why - ohjeez
https://bittergertrude.com/2018/01/04/why-so-many-men-hate-the-last-jedi-but-cant-agree-on-why/
======
breadmaster
I finally saw this a few days ago knowing that there was some controversy but
not what it was about. When I googled "TLJ Controversy" the first thing I
found was not the controversies, but articles criticizing the people who found
the film controversial. Very odd.

Anyway, after finding out that the main concern for fans was the amount of
women in the film and the attempts at making Luke Skywalker interesting, I was
pretty surprised. Those are some of the better decisions in the film.

The film was fine. It's too bad people are tripping over themselves to hate on
the film, other viewers, the cast, etc etc. Just so much mean spiritedness
being thrown around in all directions over what was a perfectly enjoyable
film.

Internet continues to suck.

------
aurizon
looks like rank sexism in disguise

~~~
mpweiher
The article? Not really disguised much.

~~~
aurizon
True, a sad commentary on the way we treat each other

